# Picking a blower



## Jasonrkba (Mar 14, 2019)

Im going to buy a backpack blower in the morning. Looking at the Stihl BR350. The BR200 is cheaper. Is the cost of the 350 worth the expense? Im using to clear leaves from two giant pin oaks. These things are huge, probably planted when the house was built in 1956 and its almost three acres. Any suggestions on other blowers welcome. I have a bad back, neck, shoulder and elbow so the backpack just makes better since to me. Im trying to keep it under $400. Sorry for the short notice.

Thanks. Jason.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 14, 2019)

The vacuum machines work so much better for leaf cleanup.

When I lived in Idaho I had 2 huge maple trees at the house there. They'd dump leaves like crazy. I was raking up the foot thick of them for the 2nd or 3rd time, when a neighbor a few houses over stopped by and asked if I wanted to see a real machine?

He came by with the vacuum and had it all cleaned up in 20 mins. It all fit in a couple bags too!


https://www.homedepot.com/p/Cub-Cad...VhCCtBh1RxAO8EAQYAyABEgIcJvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Jasonrkba (Mar 14, 2019)

I also have a long gravel driveway to clear. Have you ever tried cleaning the gutters using a blower? That's something else I want to use it for.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 14, 2019)

Jasonrkba said:


> I also have a long gravel driveway to clear. Have you ever tried cleaning the gutters using a blower? That's something else I want to use it for.



Yes, tried it once. Took me forever to clean all the goop off the side of the house, patio and my face!
I use a putty knife and a hose now! Might seem slower, but it doesn't spread the mess all over the place.

I just wanted to mention the vacuum machine. I had never heard or seen such a thing before my neighbor came by. I'd been wasting whole weekends all fall for a couple years cleaning leaves!


----------



## Jasonrkba (Mar 14, 2019)

Lol
I usually use a ladder and bucket but I'm getting older and everything hurts now days.


----------



## ATH (Mar 14, 2019)

Have you looked at the rolling blowers?


----------



## mjcmichigan (Mar 14, 2019)

I have the 600. Works amazing. Jobs that took 3 hours are down to 20 minutes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasonrkba (Mar 14, 2019)

$500 for the 600. A little out of my price range. I don't think the roll arounds will do everything I need, I live on a farm. I see the husky 150BT IS $299.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 14, 2019)

Jasonrkba said:


> $500 for the 600. A little out of my price range. I don't think the roll arounds will do everything I need, I live on a farm. I see the husky 150BT IS $299.


The 600 is better I recommend it. Thank us later.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Mar 14, 2019)

I pulled the trigger on the 350. I dont have the cash for a 600. I got the 6 pack of oil and received a two year extended warranty from the dealer. That way I don't have to deal with stihl, which im not really worried about. I played around with it a little bit this morning and its going to work fine for my use. Thanks everyone guess I had already made up my mind I just wanted to make sure I wasn't buying junk.

Thanks. Jason


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 14, 2019)

Jasonrkba said:


> I pulled the trigger on the 350. I dont have the cash for a 600. I got the 6 pack of oil and received a two year extended warranty from the dealer. That way I don't have to deal with stihl, which im not really worried about. I played around with it a little bit this morning and its going to work fine for my use. Thanks everyone guess I had already made up my mind I just wanted to make sure I wasn't buying junk.
> 
> Thanks. JasonView attachment 722891


Decent!


----------



## mjcmichigan (Mar 14, 2019)

Jasonrkba said:


> $500 for the 600. A little out of my price range. I don't think the roll arounds will do everything I need, I live on a farm. I see the husky 150BT IS $299.



Took me a while to work up the stomach to drop 500. Don’t regret it at all. The local commercial services are all using the 600. Including the guy who also has an echo dealership. Lol. That speaks volumes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DND 9000 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi Jason

Nice buy with the BR 350. It has a good 2 Mix engine and an air flow rate with nozzle of 441cf/min. Enjoy it.


----------



## full chizel (Mar 15, 2019)

I looked at those when i was looking for a blower a few years ago. I bought the Echo PB-580T for $265 during their 20% one day sale. 510cfm does all i need it to do


----------



## Colt Marlington (Apr 29, 2019)

I would've loved a new one, but got this. 150 out the door.


Straps are a little ratty. And it was missing the extension tube. But runs great and is very powerful.
I got a handheld for everyday use, and only use the backpack maybe once a month. So a little beat up but cheap and runs good made sense for this powerful tool and my applications.


----------

